# Centipede picture thread



## NYAN

Hi, all!

I realize we don’t have an official centipede picture thread somehow. I’m going to start this thread for that purpose. Let’s see what you have!

I’ll start off:

Ethmostigmus rubripes rubripes (Boreno)

Reactions: Like 7 | Wow 1


----------



## Staehilomyces

Scolopendra morsitans "WA flame leg"

Reactions: Like 7 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake

Scolopendra hainanum:





Scolopendra dehaani "Thai Cherry"

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1


----------



## Greasylake

Scolopendra dehaani "Yellow Legs"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Scolopendra heros arizonensis:



Scolopendra heros arizonensis “Madrean Banded”

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei 
















Scolopendra viridicornis (not fussed about the "real" viridicornis. I wanted this particular pede). 
























Scolopendra sp mint legs

Reactions: Like 13 | Informative 1 | Love 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Havoc

Damn, what camera do you guys use to make those kind of pictures?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYAN

Havoc said:


> Damn, what camera do you guys use to make those kind of pictures?


Hubble telescope with an iPhone on the viewing end.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Greasylake

Havoc said:


> Damn, what camera do you guys use to make those kind of pictures?


I use a Nikon D5000. For those pictures I just used a regular Nikon lens, I think it came with the camera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Havoc

NYAN said:


> Hubble telescope with an iPhone on the viewing end.


That somehow doesn't sound affordable  



Greasylake said:


> I use a Nikon D5000. For those pictures I just used a regular Nikon lens, I think it came with the camera.


Awesome! I should probably invest in a real camera, phones are decent but nowhere near good enough for amazing quality pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Havoc said:


> Damn, what camera do you guys use to make those kind of pictures?


Nikon D5500 with their micro Nikkor 40mm lens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Staehilomyces

Townsville E. rubripes with babies (my fourth successful clutch in a row)

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 3


----------



## NYAN

Ethmostigmus rubripes spinosis (Indian sapphire centipede)

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1 | Wow 5 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

S. hardwickei 

















S. mint legs

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Rhysida longipes:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYAN

Scolopendra sp. ‘robusta, galapagoensis, viridicornis, Orange creamsicle etc.’

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Staehilomyces

Townsville E. rubripes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYAN

Scolopendra heros ‘coyotepeterson’

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Staehilomyces

New Kuranda Ethmostigmus rubripes. About 16cm BL - biggest Kuranda I've seen.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## BobBarley

Ethmostigmus trigonopodus “orange legs” male

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobBarley

Scolopendra mutilans “jade morph” x “normal morph”

The jade morph is a female, the normal morph is a male.  They were paired and the jade is looking gravid.

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

More pictures of my heros specimens...

Scolopendra heros arizonensis:



Scolopendra heros arizonensis “Madrean Banded”

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BobBarley

Scolopendra subcrustalis pling

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kevinlowl

NYAN said:


> Ethmostigmus rubripes spinosis (Indian sapphire centipede)
> 
> 
> View attachment 300802
> View attachment 300801


WOW beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN

kevinlowl said:


> WOW beautiful!


Thank you! They are lovely Pedes.
Here’s one of my two big ones that I’m keepikg for myself. I suspect it’s premolt, so it looks a bit indigo.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Staehilomyces

How big are your spinosus? As you probably know, there's significant size variation between different rubripes locales.


----------



## BobBarley

Ethmostigmus trigonopodus “yellow leg” adult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYAN

Staehilomyces said:


> How big are your spinosus? As you probably know, there's significant size variation between different rubripes locales.


The size varies since I received a fairly large number. They are 4-7 inches. The average is 4.5-5 inches.


----------



## NYAN

Scolopendra subcrustalis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BobBarley

Scolopendra longipes male

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Nom nom nom.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## vyadha

The polymorphas near me are really blue

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## NYAN

Ethmostigmus rubripes spinosis

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 2 | Love 1


----------



## vyadha

Ok ok..... You outblued me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYAN

My hand and a friend’s Scolopendra sp. ‘galapagoensis’

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1 | Wow 2 | Love 1


----------



## richard buss

that is one large cp, unless you have tiny hands


----------



## NukingTheFridge

Holy heavens you guys take some triple A quality pictures 

Also, that mint legs looks just stunning @basin79

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Staehilomyces

Cairns green Ethmostigmus rubripes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

NukingTheFridge said:


> Holy heavens you guys take some triple A quality pictures
> 
> Also, that mint legs looks just stunning @basin79


They're absolute stunners.


----------



## NYAN

My weirdo Scolopendra heros.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vyadha

My second little hero

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding on a cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kermitdsk

Here are some other pedes







Thereuopoda longicornis

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## LeFanDesBugs

Man, those scutigeromorpha are really beautiful! How big can this species grow? I hear there are truly giant members to this group..


----------



## kermitdsk

Scolopendra dehaani ''cherry red''

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kermitdsk

LeFanDesBugs said:


> Man, those scutigeromorpha are really beautiful! How big can this species grow? I hear there are truly giant members to this group..


Yes absolutely!
The bigges one I had, had an 9cm body 
Hope one day I get them again... I had a couple, but about half a year after successful mating, one of them died and a few weeks later the other. I had stored the substrate  but unfortunately I never had baby pedes...


----------



## kermitdsk

Another one of my favorites (this is an unprocessed photo, no color post-processing ) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Scolopendra spec. ''tanzania neon leg''

Reactions: Like 12 | Love 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs

Damn! A 9cm sounds huge..
That second pede is a Scolopendra mirabilis, you’re very lucky to have one as they’ve become very rare... do you have a source for them? Haha


----------



## Staehilomyces

How did you sex/pair the Thereupoda? We've got some pretty cool scutigeromorphs in Australia too, and I'd love to get them established in the hobby.


----------



## NYAN

Scolopendra sp.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vyadha



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kermitdsk

LeFanDesBugs said:


> That second pede is a Scolopendra mirabilis


Everybody calls this species Scolopendra mirabilis I think this is misinformation. From what I know it's not Scolopendra mirabilis. It's still an unknown spiecies, so Scolopendra spec. 'tanzania neon leg' would be better .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTTB

S polymorpha Animas Valley,NM Known as a “Rusty Morph”

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Greasylake

Scolopendra sp. White legs

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Scolopendra heros castaneiceps pling that I owned a year ago:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobBarley

Ethmostigmus rubripes rubripes “Borneo” adult female

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Captain Centipede

I own 3 jewels.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake

The real S. subspinipes:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYAN

Rysida sp. ‘violet’

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Scoly

Scolopendra paradoxa:



Scolopendra hardwickii:

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## Scoly

Scolopendra alternans:




Scolopendra morsitans (but maybe cingulata):

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NYAN

How much was the paradoxa? Must’ve been a pretty penny.


----------



## vyadha

Scoly, you’ve got so many pedes that are on my list... hardwickei and paradoxa being dream pedes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101

When I decide to start keeping pedes S. paradoxa will be first on my list no matter what.


----------



## NYAN

mantisfan101 said:


> When I decide to start keeping pedes S. paradoxa will be first on my list no matter what.


$400-$500 for a CB pling from what I hear. I’ll pass, even for wholesale probably.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BobBarley

NYAN said:


> $400-$500 for a CB pling from what I hear. I’ll pass, even for wholesale probably.


Ahreed, imo, there are other nice looking blue pedes out there.  

But hey, beauty is definitely in the eye of the beholder, and it is definitely a beautiful specimen @Scoly !!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sad 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs

Andrew, do know that you've made me jealous to the highest degree with that paradoxa. Hahaha

Let me open the "rare pede war" with: E. rubripes "Kuranda" (I'm out of Australia  )

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## mantisfan101

NYAN said:


> $400-$500 for a CB pling from what I hear. I’ll pass, even for wholesale probably.


----------



## basin79

Gorgeous gal.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Euscorpius

_Eupolybothrus sp_., a big Italian stone centipede. Lightning fast but pretty docile, I think she will bite me only if i pay her for it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## krbshappy71

Loving the pictures here!  Those mint legs, wow!  Must have some day.  This is Mushu my S. Dehanni, new to me.  Wish me luck, please, 'cause I'm in love with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Staehilomyces

Ethmostigmus rubripes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pinchednerve

Scoly said:


> Scolopendra paradoxa:
> View attachment 309641
> 
> 
> Scolopendra hardwickii:
> View attachment 309642


beautiful centipedes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steph87

My female Ethmostigmus trigonopodus niger

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## velvetundergrowth

_S. dehanni, _Vietnam locale. Around 7 inches in length, chowing down on an XL locust.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kermitdsk

Scolopendra dehaani 'cherry red' pedeling

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs

Mycosis-infected E. Rubripes platycephalus female



Pale-because-nearing-a-molt red giant male (S. Alternans), eating

Reactions: Like 3 | Sad 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## kermitdsk

Scolopendra galapagoensis pedeling

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LeFanDesBugs

Cool! I have yet to get one of these, they’re definitely next for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pinchednerve

Steph87 said:


> My female Ethmostigmus trigonopodus niger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311324
> View attachment 311325


What a beauty


----------



## krbshappy71

Night-vision web cam pic, Mushu (S. dehanni) was having a grand time running laps in his enclosure last night.  This is a 10 gallon, is he getting too long for it?  He is along the front in this picture.  He hunts very well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lexicious

My S. polymorpha, moves so darn quick it's hard to get a full body shot in focus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Lexicious said:


> My S. polymorpha, moves so darn quick it's hard to get a full body shot in focus.


Ha ha ha ha. That's why in my pics you see the pedes chowing down. Makes life easier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

basin79 said:


> Ha ha ha ha. That's why in my pics you see the pedes chowing down. Makes life easier.


Definitely easier that way. I’m usually pretty good at not disturbing my pedes when I go to take pictures, which is why most of the pictures I post are of a calm pede, sitting nice and still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Definitely easier that way. I’m usually pretty good at not disturbing my pedes when I go to take pictures, which is why most of the pictures I post are of a calm pede, sitting nice and still


As soon as I open their enclosures they start twitching their antennas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lexicious

I haven't been able to catch her eating yet, I tend to wait for her to surface of her own accord before I get in there with a lens.


----------



## khil

Scoly said:


> Scolopendra paradoxa:
> View attachment 309641
> 
> 
> Scolopendra hardwickii:
> View attachment 309642


Can we get more pictures of the paradoxa? That's incredible!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## REEFSPIDER

The big girl is hardening up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## neubii18

Orange leg dehaani. I have 3 with this lighter orange color that are males, and 4 with a darker orange that are all females. Coincidence, or maybe some sort of dimorphism?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neubii18

Female with the deeper orange legs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## REEFSPIDER

My possibly sick dehaani. Note the small black mark on her, this is not an old injury it has seemingly developed overnight. From my understanding of this type of issue it can go one of two ways, the pede will molt and be fine, or it will die. Ahhh centipedes.


----------



## kermitdsk

neubii18 said:


> range leg dehaani. I have 3 with this lighter orange color that are males, and 4 with a darker orange that are all females. Coincidence, or maybe some sort of dimorphism?


Just coincidence.


----------



## basin79

Re-edited an old pic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## BobBarley

CBB jade x normal mutilans

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jlaw154

These are some great pictures though just wondering anyone got a pictures of Scolopendra subcrustalis?


----------



## WolfSoon

S. polymorpha female, my only pede..so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobBarley

Jlaw154 said:


> These are some great pictures though just wondering anyone got a pictures of Scolopendra subcrustalis?








CB 3.5” BL Scolopendra subcrustalis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## krbshappy71

Mushu is finally out again!  I was starting to worry, it has been two weeks I think since I last saw him out from under his dish.  I peeked under the water dish once and he waved at me so I put it back down just thankful it was alive. I’ve watched the cam every night hoping to see him and today he was just out munching away on a dubia, he didn’t even hide when we were walking around feeding the Ts.  Very relieved.


----------



## kermitdsk

Mating 'cherry red'


And sperm web


----------



## Arthroverts

I wish we could get this stickied. Anyway, what else y'all got? I'll try and get some pictures of my _Scolopendra alternans _"Puerto Rico" and post them up soon.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Scoly

khil said:


> Can we get more pictures of the paradoxa? That's incredible!


I only snapped a few, as they weren't mine to keep. Really beautiful animals.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scoly

OK, a few more...

Scolopendra subspinipes Java:



Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "Kenya blue leg"


Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "blue ring":

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scoly

OK, seeing as I'm going through my recent photos...

Scolopendra dehaani "Malaysian Cherry Red" which I just sexed as a female so will be breeding soon:



A CB Scolopendra galapagoensis pedeling:




And my pride and joy, Scolopenda sp "Peruvian White Leg" which I suspect is male, and is just awesome:

Reactions: Like 6 | Award 1


----------



## Patherophis

I am so excited about this one. Who recognize this tiny guy?


----------



## Arthroverts

@Patherophis, some sort of _Alipes_?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Patherophis

Arthroverts said:


> @Patherophis, some sort of _Alipes_?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Yep, CB _grandidieri_


----------



## Patherophis

.


----------



## Arthroverts

Finally I guess correctly!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## eraAllen

a Ethmostigmus and four subspinipies XD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Venom100

eraAllen said:


> View attachment 327148
> View attachment 327150
> View attachment 327149
> View attachment 327151
> View attachment 327152
> 
> a Ethmostigmus and four subspinipies XD


Been wanting a mint legs for quite some time. Would u happen to know if any others are available?


----------



## NMWAPBT

vyadha said:


> The polymorphas near me are really blue


How common are they near you?


----------



## vyadha

NMWAPBT said:


> How common are they near you?


come spring they are extremely common.


----------



## NMWAPBT

vyadha said:


> come spring they are extremely common.


 I tried to PM you but it wouldnt allow me. Anyway come spring would you be willing to collect a few blue morph polymorpha for me?


----------



## Arthroverts

_Scolopendra alternans_ "Puerto Rican Giant".






Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Scolopendra morsitans “Mozambique”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Euscorpius

a small _S. cingulata_ from the Balkan region


----------



## SamanthaMarikian

in memory of Arnold my late centipede

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Colby1100

NYAN said:


> Ethmostigmus rubripes spinosis (Indian sapphire centipede)
> 
> 
> View attachment 300802
> View attachment 300801


Wow its absolutely gorgeous! How long is it?


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Been a while since anyone’s posted on this thread, but I just acquired my Holy Grail a few days ago....

Suspect Male Scolopendra galapagoensis (Darwin’s Goliath Centipede):

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Colby1100

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Been a while since anyone’s posted on this thread, but I just acquired my Holy Grail a few days ago....
> 
> Suspect Male Scolopendra galapagoensis (Darwin’s Goliath Centipede):
> 
> View attachment 355519


Where did you get it?!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comatose

Scolopendra gigantea, growing female.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ferrachi

After viewing all these centipede photos, it makes me wanna get into these too...  

Great photos everyone !

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nimbuscloud

I sure do miss my Vietnamese giant pede. Y'all sure do have some pretty ones though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Colby1100 said:


> Where did you get it?!?


@Comatose has/had some Males for sale. When this guy matures I’m going to try and find a female for him.


----------



## Comatose

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> @Comatose has/had some Males for sale. When this guy matures I’m going to try and find a female for him.



All sold out unfortunately. I have another pair coming next week and after I see what locality they look like I may let a couple more go, but at the moment I’m holding everything I’ve got.


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Comatose said:


> All sold out unfortunately. I have another pair coming next week and after I see what locality they look like I may let a couple more go, but at the moment I’m holding everything I’ve got.


Ah, I didn’t remember if that was the last one you had, hence why I said “has/had”....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Another pic of this guy....

Suspect Male Scolopendra galapagoensis (Darwin’s Goliath Centipede):

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Scolopendra heros arizonensis “Madrean Banded”:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Crom

I'm surprised nobody posted these yet.  Scolopendra heros 'blotched' and Scolopendra aztecorum

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101

Scolopendra heros arizonensis



Scolopendra heros “madrean banded” mule mountains

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep

Bought as Yunnan Black and Yellow Subspinipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep

Confirmed Yunnan Black and Yellow


----------



## Arthroverts

Gorgeous specimen!

I dunno why, but hearing something as a confirmed common name so to speak is rather funny to me...

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep

Arthroverts said:


> Gorgeous specimen!
> 
> I dunno why, but hearing something as a confirmed common name so to speak is rather funny to me...
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> Arthroverts


Yunnan Goliath Red pics coming soon...


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep

The time has come. The Yunnan Goliath Blood Dragon has arrived

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep said:


> View attachment 362495
> View attachment 362496
> View attachment 362497
> 
> The time has come. The Yunnan Goliath Blood Dragon has arrived


He/She’s gorgeous! Hopefully it becomes the monster it was advertised as!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Got this one a couple months ago, and he’s really grown on me. If everything goes well, I’ll find a Female to pair him with....

6”-7” Male Scolopendra dehaani (Vietnamese Giant Centipede):

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Got this one a couple months ago, and he’s really grown on me. If everything goes well, I’ll find a Female to pair him with....
> 
> 6”-7” Male Scolopendra dehaani (Vietnamese Giant Centipede):
> 
> View attachment 362619


And I don’t know how I forgot, but I never posted the photos I took when I was sexing him....

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep



Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep

Hello friends, these two arrived today...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## eraAllen

Scolopendra cataracta "Laos giant"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

7”-7.25” Suspect Male Scolopendra galapagoensis (Darwin’s Goliath Centipede):

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

“Shh.... He’s sleeping!” 

7”-7.25” Suspect Male Scolopendra galapagoensis (Darwin’s Goliath Centipede):



Started socialization with this pede yesterday, and he’s already begun to calm down....

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Conor10

S. Polymorpha “Aqua blue”


----------



## Conor10

RTTB said:


> S polymorpha Animas Valley,NM Known as a “Rusty Morph”


That looks a lot more like A giganta, someone correct me if I’m wrong

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Staehilomyces

Conor10 said:


> That looks a lot more like A giganta, someone correct me if I’m wrong


Definitely not S. gigantea. Distribution is way off.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom100

Greasylake said:


> Scolopendra hainanum:
> View attachment 300227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scolopendra dehaani "Thai Cherry"
> View attachment 300228


Wonder if “Thai Cherry” is same as “Red Dragon”?


----------



## Venom100

0.0.1 Scolopendra Dehaani “Sumatran Cherry”


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Anyone getting tired of seeing photos of my 1.0 S. galapagoensis? No? Good, neither am I.

7”-7.25” Suspect Male Scolopendra galapagoensis (Darwin’s Goliath Centipede):

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Also got this S. dehaani from my LPS, and as luck would have it, it’s a Female. If my Male recovers from his bad molt, I’m going to try and breed them!

6.25”-7” Female Scolopendra dehaani (Vietnamese Giant Centipede):






I also purchased a 1.1 pair of S. dehaani “Sumatran Cherry” from @Comatose (I highly recommend that anyone check him out, he’s got a lot of great species for sale) as a part of my Christmas haul. Once I get some nice photos of them I’ll post them here too. In the meantime, here are some of the photos he sent me....

Scolopendra dehaani “Sumatran Cherry” (Sumatran Cherry Red Centipede):

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Conor10

This sums up perfectly how easy it is to take a picture of a pedeling.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom100

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Also got this S. dehaani from my LPS, and as luck would have it, it’s a Female. If my Male recovers from his bad molt, I’m going to try and breed them!
> 
> 6.25”-7” Female Scolopendra dehaani (Vietnamese Giant Centipede):
> View attachment 373175
> 
> 
> View attachment 373173
> 
> 
> I also purchased a 1.1 pair of S. dehaani “Sumatran Cherry” from @Comatose (I highly recommend that anyone check him out, he’s got a lot of great species for sale) as a part of my Christmas haul. Once I get some nice photos of them I’ll post them here too. In the meantime, here are some of the photos he sent me....
> 
> Scolopendra dehaani “Sumatran Cherry” (Sumatran Cherry Red Centipede):
> View attachment 373165
> 
> 
> View attachment 373166


I was trying to get a 1.1 of those Cherries to lol I ended up with 0.0.2 though so still happy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Venom100 said:


> I was trying to get a 1.1 of those Cherries to lol I ended up with 0.0.2 though so still happy.


After one or two molts they should be large enough to easily sex them, if you know what to look for that is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Got some pics of my Scolopendra "viridicornis" today. 

Can anyone please tell me the proper name given to these threads/nerves/veins that they have in their heads? They fascinate me but not being able to type what they actually are does my head in. Cheers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Conor10

Someone correct me if I’m wrong, but is that a mite in the ring furrow?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Conor10 said:


> Someone correct me if I’m wrong, but is that a mite in the ring furrow?


Aye. Noticed a few on her. Ordered some predatory mites. They'll soon get rid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> Got some pics of my Scolopendra "viridicornis" today.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me the proper name given to these threads/nerves/veins that they have in their heads? They fascinate me but not being able to type what they actually are does my head in. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 373886


WOW ! Could you get any closer ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Ferrachi said:


> WOW ! Could you get any closer ?


I plan on doing just that next time I grab some pics. Going to take my diffuser off and try and get right in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

basin79 said:


> I plan on doing just that next time I grab some pics. Going to take my diffuser off and try and get right in.


Can't wait... you have some of the best macro shots !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Ferrachi said:


> Can't wait... you have some of the best macro shots !!


Well after being so, so secretive for months upon months she's actually starting to get back to how she was of being out and about alot more. So once the predatory mites have done their job I'll try and get some more pics.  

And thank you. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## basin79

Black and white background makes a massive difference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 2


----------



## KeGathings17

basin79 said:


> Black and white background makes a massive difference.
> 
> View attachment 374420


That is one of the best photos of a centipede I have ever seen. Good job!!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79

KeGathings17 said:


> That is one of the best photos of a centipede I have ever seen. Good job!!


Cheers ears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comatose

Two regional firms of the same animal - Scolopendra cf. subspinipes “Sulawesi”, sometimes called piceoflava, which may some day be a valid species or subspecies. The darker one is from the Toraja region, which is higher 

I had hopes of breeding both of these, but other projects are dominating my time. Still a very cool species to cross off the old bucket list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Comatose said:


> Two regional firms of the same animal - Scolopendra cf. subspinipes “Sulawesi”, sometimes called piceoflava, which may some day be a valid species or subspecies. The darker one is from the Toraja region, which is higher
> 
> I had hopes of breeding both of these, but other projects are dominating my time. Still a very cool species to cross off the old bucket list.
> 
> View attachment 374831
> 
> View attachment 374832


Hell fire they're absolutely astounding!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Comatose said:


> Two regional firms of the same animal - Scolopendra cf. subspinipes “Sulawesi”, sometimes called piceoflava, which may some day be a valid species or subspecies. The darker one is from the Toraja region, which is higher
> 
> I had hopes of breeding both of these, but other projects are dominating my time. Still a very cool species to cross off the old bucket list.
> 
> View attachment 374831
> 
> View attachment 374832


I'd buy both of them off you, it's too bad I'm just your typical broke college student, haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex9104

vyadha said:


> The polymorphas near me are really blue


Hey can you check your email?

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Comatose

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> I'd buy both of them off you, it's too bad I'm just your typical broke college student, haha


I wouldn’t be selling them if I weren’t pretty broke these days myself 

On a related note (ie, the primary reason I’m broke), here are a few of our Scolopendra gigantea. We’re trying to organize breeding pairs by color variant to preserve natural lines. While leg banding appears to be the most obvious difference among them, the coloration of the tergites and pleural regions vary as well. Yellow legged individuals have a gorgeous, olive green color; the darkest individuals are dark brown to almost graphite black.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## Arthroverts

Comatose said:


> I wouldn’t be selling them if I weren’t pretty broke these days myself
> 
> On a related note (ie, the primary reason I’m broke), here are a few of our Scolopendra gigantea. We’re trying to organize breeding pairs by color variant to preserve natural lines. While leg banding appears to be the most obvious difference among them, the coloration of the tergites and pleural regions vary as well. Yellow legged individuals have a gorgeous, olive green color; the darkest individuals are dark brown to almost graphite black.
> 
> View attachment 374950
> 
> View attachment 374951
> 
> View attachment 374952
> 
> View attachment 374953
> 
> View attachment 374954
> 
> View attachment 374955
> 
> View attachment 374956
> 
> View attachment 374957


Fantastic specimens @Comatose!

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Comatose said:


> I wouldn’t be selling them if I weren’t pretty broke these days myself
> 
> On a related note (ie, the primary reason I’m broke), here are a few of our Scolopendra gigantea. We’re trying to organize breeding pairs by color variant to preserve natural lines. While leg banding appears to be the most obvious difference among them, the coloration of the tergites and pleural regions vary as well. Yellow legged individuals have a gorgeous, olive green color; the darkest individuals are dark brown to almost graphite black.
> 
> View attachment 374950
> 
> View attachment 374951
> 
> View attachment 374952
> 
> View attachment 374953
> 
> View attachment 374954
> 
> View attachment 374955
> 
> View attachment 374956
> 
> View attachment 374957


All very bonny pedes but those dark/black ones are stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comatose

basin79 said:


> All very bonny pedes but those dark/black ones are stunning.


Definitely the ones I’ve been chasing for 20 odd years. I will say that the entire species is incredible. When I finally got them for the first time a couple years back I had myself prepared for a “don’t meet your heroes” moment, but that hasn’t been the case at all. They’re incredible to keep and work with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Comatose said:


> Definitely the ones I’ve been chasing for 20 odd years. I will say that the entire species is incredible. When I finally got them for the first time a couple years back I had myself prepared for a “don’t meet your heroes” moment, but that hasn’t been the case at all. They’re incredible to keep and work with.


I used to own a juvenile. More of a brown/grey individual.

I've always been amazed at how much these and Scolopendra hainanum look like each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comatose

basin79 said:


> I used to own a juvenile. More of a brown/grey individual.
> 
> I've always been amazed at how much these and Scolopendra hainanum look like each other.


Agreed; similar with galapagoensis as well. It’s amazing that such distinct species can have such similar coloration. I suspect it relates to how adaptable Scolopendra in general are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Comatose said:


> Agreed; similar with galapagoensis as well. It’s amazing that such distinct species can have such similar coloration. I suspect it relates to how adaptable Scolopendra in general are.


I was going to suggest convergent evolution but I can't imagine their colour actually makes too much of a difference with them being pedes. As in the leg patterns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TooManyCooks

This is my dehaani when i unboxed her about a month ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

TooManyCooks said:


> This is my dehaani when i unboxed her about a month ago


Where'd you get this one? I had the chance to get some S. dehaani "Orange Legs" a while ago, but I passed on it. Been kicking myself ever since....


----------



## LizardStudent

My scolopendra polymorpha, who was actually a gift to me last Valentine's day

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Conor10

A nice pic of my S. Polymortha “aqua blue”s recent feed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TooManyCooks

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Where'd you get this one? I had the chance to get some S. dehaani "Orange Legs" a while ago, but I passed on it. Been kicking myself ever since....


I bought it from backwater reptiles as a subspinipes, but now i'm fairly certain it is a dehaani because there are no spines on the underside of the terminal legs. I could be mistaken though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

TooManyCooks said:


> I bought it from backwater reptiles as a subspinipes, but now i'm fairly certain it is a dehaani because there are no spines on the underside of the terminal legs. I could be mistaken though...


Nice. And you're correct, it is an S. dehaani. S. dehaani used to be a subspecies of S. subspinipes, hence why they're mislabeled all the time. Real S. subspinipes are pretty rare in the hobby, and they're a bit more expensive too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheHouseof21pairs

Megarian banded Centipede or Scolopendra Cingulata subadult unsexed



Scolopendra Cingulata juvenile unsexed


	

		
			
		

		
	
Scolopendra Dehaani Vietnamese yellow leg adult Male


Scolopendra Cingulata pedeling

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## TheHouseof21pairs

Scolopendra Cingulata “highland” blue legs sub adult

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Saw this S. sp. “White Legs” at the NARBC Tinley Park Expo of Fall 2018. It was longer than my forearm. Easily the largest pede I’ve ever seen in person....

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

The last photo I took of my Male S. galapagoensis before sending him off to breed. I miss him already....

7”-7.25” Male Scolopendra galapagoensis (Darwin’s Goliath Centipede):



I definitely got a nice haul in return for him though. In addition to an S. galapagoensis pling, an S. dehaani “Black Flame” pling, I also received this S. dehaani “Thai Yellow Legs” (maybe Thai Flame?), who is already becoming one of my favorites....

6”+ S. dehaani “Thai Yellow Legs” (Thai Giant Centipede):

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Smotzer

My Scolopendra heros var. castaneiceps enjoying and exploring outside of the hollow trunk hide I gave it!! A solid 6.5-7in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

If you follow me on Instagram, you’ve already seen these, but here’s some pics of my recently acquired Scolopendra sp. “White Legs”. I’ve been wanting this species for FIVE years now, and now that I’ve finally got one, the feeling is simply surreal....

Also, shout out to Joe Biden for the stimulus check that helped me pay for it,  

8.5”-9” Unsexed Scolopendra sp. “White Legs” (Peruvian Giant Centipede):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crom

RTTB said:


> S polymorpha Animas Valley,NM Known as a “Rusty Morph”


I love those, my favorite polymorpha variety


----------



## Crom

Scolopendra dehaani, bought as a typical yellow legs. Looks pretty interesting tho.


----------



## Crom

Female Scolopendra galapagoensis,  8-9"



Female Scolopendra heros 'blotched'



Scolopendra sp. 'Large Form Aqua'



Scolopendra metuenda

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheHouseof21pairs

Let’s refresh this thread a bit….
Scolopendra sp. Polymorpha
Locale: Rio grande, New Mexico


Alipes Grandidieri (flagtail centipede)
Locale: Cameroon
	

		
			
		

		
	



Scolopendra sp. Viridis (freshly moulted)
Locale: New Mexico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SilverfishMom

Nice centipedes! I might post a picture of mine too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jumbie Spider

Is there a reason this thread isn't pinned?


----------



## SilverfishMom

this is my centipede.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eraAllen

S. heros castaneiceps attempting to mate with arizonensis. I'm pretty sure they can interbreed but can they mate in such a late season? I took this pic this morning.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Ian14

eraAllen said:


> View attachment 401388
> 
> S. heros castaneiceps attempting to mate with arizonensis. I'm pretty sure they can interbreed but can they mate in such a late season? I took this pic this morning.


Why are you trying to produce hybrids???


----------



## eraAllen

Ian14 said:


> Why are you trying to produce hybrids???


sorry about my attempt.... I promise they didn't mate and I'll never try that anymore


----------



## SilverfishMom

eraAllen said:


> View attachment 401388
> 
> S. heros castaneiceps attempting to mate with arizonensis. I'm pretty sure they can interbreed but can they mate in such a late season? I took this pic this morning.


Two centipede


eraAllen said:


> View attachment 401388
> 
> S. heros castaneiceps attempting to mate with arizonensis. I'm pretty sure they can interbreed but can they mate in such a late season? I took this pic this morning.


I know that more than one centipede together can sometimes kill each other. How do they mate without that happening?


----------



## SilverfishMom

Centipede escaped. I'm gonna get a new one.

Reactions: Angry 1


----------



## Westicles

SilverfishMom said:


> Centipede escaped. I'm gonna get a new one.


Did you have it in an escape proof enclosure?


----------



## SilverfishMom

I can'treally tell. It seemed like half escape proof half not.


----------



## Ian14

SilverfishMom said:


> I can'treally tell. It seemed like half escape proof half not.


Then why the hell did you put a venomous animal in an enclosure that you knew had a 50% chance of escape????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Thearachnidaddict

E trigonopodus Nigeria

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Desert scorps

Scolopendra Sp. “White Legs” pling



Scolopendra heros “blotched”



one of these days i need to get my camera out and take some better photos, these phone pics do not do these guys justice

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Taffy



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taffy

Taffy said:


> View attachment 424269


scolopendra galapagoensis “black”


----------

